# How does a DTG print on sweatshirts



## chance (Oct 3, 2007)

I was just wondering how good a DTG printer can print on sweatshirts and other types of fabrics. Do they hold up well? Do they look like a t-shirt would?


----------



## sunnydayz (Jun 22, 2007)

Sweat shirts print really nice, but you have to remember the higher cotton content the better the print will be. I buy sweatshirts that have 100% cotton shell and they work fantastic. The dtg works well on natural fabrics. So if you start getting into blends, the higher the synthetic fiber, the more likely fading of color will occur, As the ink doesnt adhere to synthetic fibers, only the natural ones. Hopefully this makes sense


----------



## chance (Oct 3, 2007)

so what about mesh and spandex. I assume the dtg doesn't work well with those things.


----------



## sunnydayz (Jun 22, 2007)

No but from what I hear they are working on inks that will print on poly. So who knows. There are a couple people who have figured out how to print poly, but its not a standard that most print. I have not printed on anything over a 50/50 blend, and even on 50/50 the print is not as bright as it would be on cotton.


----------



## chance (Oct 3, 2007)

Most of the sweatshirts that I can get m hands on are 50/50. Where do you order yours from?


----------



## sunnydayz (Jun 22, 2007)

I use the hanes, they have one with a 100% cotton face, which works great. I buy mine from ameicana sportswear. I am sure though that there are other places that carry them. Remember that there will be a poly content to the sweatshirt, but the face is 100% cotton which is where the ink is laying. I myself have not printed on 50/50 sweatshirts, only tees. But yea I would look for the hanes with the cotton face. The hanes is a 90/10 blend with 100% cotton face. Just so you have the mix if needed when looking


----------



## akaratemom (Feb 20, 2007)

I use Gildan ultra cotton from TSC. They are 80% cotton and print very nicely!


----------



## theprintshop (Oct 8, 2008)

make sure the cotton used is of good quality otherwise the surface will have lint which will develop on your print head


----------

